# Thread of Many Plots IC



## Captain Obvious (Oct 8, 2015)

OOC Thread is 

Awakening from the darkness, they find themselves in a large back room of an inn, oak wood surrounding from all sides, several other bodies litter the ground in various stages of consciousness.  Your body is feeling slightly weaker than you are used to, but it seems like something that would fix itself with a bit of movement.   As you stand, you have a electrical shock that jolts through your legs.  The door in the corner creaks slightly in a breeze from the window.

((This may be a quick way of letting people start while allowing the others who are planning to make characters finish up.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 8, 2015)

Ip'garugnik's eyes open in slits, still recovering from the brilliant flash from before, seeing the other figures are still in various states of rousing he attempts to silently get to his feet that he might cautiously sneak away from the dangerous big ones.

This is immediately thwarted by a stinging shock in his legs as he stands.  He lets out a dog-like yelp followed by a rapid fire string of draconic mixed with apparently unintelligible gibberish*, "Magic! Asfisnad ajsidofaj odfiajsd big ones, lightning holders, gabbbk knifdso asodifji!"  He pulls out his spear defensively before him and backs into the corner of the room eyes darting from one form to another trying to identify the source of the foul energy.


((* "Shadowspeak" which I'm going to assume nobody else speaks since it's only mentioned on 3 monsters and Umbral Kobolds  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2015)

Desch slowly sits up as he rubs his cranium, groaning as he glances around with bleary eyes. There's a massive sword strapped to his back, as tall as he is from tip to hilt, a quiver of arrows, and a bow. He looks over silently at Ip, and begins to stand then, gradual movements pushing the giant to his feet. And then the electric shock hits, and he jolts up straight, his eyes widening. There's a guttural, incoherent grunt, and then the words. "M-mother...?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2015)

Ip'garugnik wilts noticeably as the large human rises, he lowers his spear slowly and drops his head low cowering slightly.  "Large big one," he speaks in a broken draconic. "Ip'garugnik no hurt, Ip'garugnik good servant, you no hurt Ip'garugnik yes?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2015)

Jace leaps to his feet the moment he wakes, glancing about wildly and arming himself with his shield. He looks between Ip'garugnik and Desch carefully, as if sizing them up. "Um, maybe we should all just, ah, take a second?" He asks, hesitantly. "Does anyone remember how we got here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2015)

Ip'garugnik eyes Jace cautiously -- another large big one.  After a moment of consideration he asks in common "cheese scream ghost torture?"  His common pronunciation has a heavy draconic accent.

((Out of curiosity is there any sign of Ip'garugnik's pony or mule?  I'm assuming no but thought I'd ask))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2015)

Desch looks over at Ip'garugnik with a rather blank expression, his large face confused, if anything. He doesn't move for his weapons, though he is somewhat shaky on his feat. "...mother," he murmurs again, glancing around. "Mother?" His suit of armor creaks eerily as he begins to move towards the door with his lumbering, belabored stride.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2015)

Ip- No sign of pony, nor mule, but you also don't have the needed supplies for them.

Desch- As you near the door, you see a scrawny blonde human man glance over and shout to someone out of view, "Pa!  Th' weirdos're wakin up!" No sign of mother you think, but you aren't even sure who you're looking for, nothing seems familiar.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2015)

((RANDOM EVENT TIME!))

The earth underneath them shakes, rumbling loudly pieces of the roof fall between the adventurers, one hitting Desch square on the head.  An explosion echoes from outside, roars of beasts not of this plane echo as if they are screaming within even this room with a flash of light and strong heat outside the room.

"What's going on!?  What are those!?"

Unholy chanting recognizable in Abyssal with undertones of, 'the cards' in common is heard as well as stomping footsteps.  It lasts for roughly ten seconds, before fading off shortly after.  Panicked screaming from people in the rest of the building, and the crackling of burning wood is all that's left.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 12, 2015)

Desch sways a bit with the debris hitting his head, then rights himself with a little stomp, his brow knitting together as he begins to move outside. "M-mother!" he shouts, running towards the door and outside, his gait more like a lumber.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Jace leaps to his feet the moment he wakes, glancing about wildly and arming himself with his shield. He looks between Ip'garugnik and Desch carefully, as if sizing them up. "Um, maybe we should all just, ah, take a second?" He asks, hesitantly. "Does anyone remember how we got here?"



Her eyes snap open and she sits up suddenly, feeling somewhat out of tune. She tests her various limbs and stretches them out as she stands

She hears a deep voice calling for his mother and a language she is not familiar with. She decides to go with the most coherent of them.

"I do not." she says, picking up her bow and scanning the area. "Let me... think."

"Most scenarios where a group wake up together in an inn involve mass exchanges of bodily fluid, however we are fully clothed. I conclude that I still have no idea why I am here."

The ground shakes suddenly and the environment changes.

She cocks her head slightly and walks to the door, peeking outside

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+9:
14,+9
Total:23


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 12, 2015)

Ip'garugnik freezes perfectly, unnaturally still as if not even daring to breathe when the explosion hits.  He slinks to the ground as if fluid and takes cover behind as best he can, carefully peering for any signs of what is going on.  He cautiously slides his spear away keeping his hands free to creep across the ground.

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+15:
11,+15
Total:26

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+6:
9,+6
Total:15


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2015)

Vergil said:


> "Most scenarios where a group wake up together in an inn involve mass exchanges of bodily fluid, however we are fully clothed. I conclude that I still have no idea why I am here."



"I...I don't, um, know anything about mass, uh, exchanges of, body fluid? But I don't, think, um, any of us know how we, got here, uh, exac-"

He's cut off by the rumbling, glancing around the room in shock. When he hears people shouting outside he bursts through the door just a little bit after Desch. "Is everyone okay?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2015)

Ip'garugnik hisses quietly at the babbling large ones, had they no sense at all?

He creeps silently to the doorway behind the others and peers outside, cautious of both the large ones and the unsettling chanting outside.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 14, 2015)

As the party enters, the scent of burning wood stings their noses.  They see what can only be described as 'chaos' people screaming, running, trying to escape.  Corpses up in places normally impossible.  The patrons either try leaving through the doors, pushing and shoving the entire way, or are hiding under or behind tables.

_Blep_

As they look to see what made the strange noise...they see a large ebony spined frog.  It seems to sneer at them as it grabs a patron around the waist with it's tongue, pulling them into it's maw, swallowing them whole.  It watches their movements with ruby eyes, while leaking a white substance from it's slime covered hide.

((Roll plz.  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 14, 2015)

Ip'garugnik:  20/20hp, AC:18/16t/13ff, +2fort/+7ref/+0will

Init:
Roll(1d6)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Round 1:
From his hiding spot Ip'garugnik cautiously pulls out his light crossbow and loads it keeping a careful eye on the large creature as well as the big ones.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 14, 2015)

> *Desch*
> HP: 27/27
> AC: 20 (Touch 14, Flat-footed 17)
> Fort: +4
> ...



Round 1: 
The giant freezes for a moment as he takes in the scene of carnage before his murky eyes lock onto the creature in front of him. A fire wells up in his gaze, before an incoherent, massive roar of a battlecry erupts from his mouth. Desch charges forward and draws his fullblade off of his back in one fluid motion, baring down with a heavy, though rather inaccurate, swing of his blade.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2015)

She pulls out her longbow dropping into stealth and circles around behind the frog, using whatever cover is available, getting within 30ft.



> *Level* 1, *Init* 5, *HP* 20/20, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 17, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 12, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 7, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1
> *  Longbow  * +6 (1d(8), x3)
> *  Leather Armor* (+2 Armor, +5 Dex)



Init:
 Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Round 1

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+9:
7,+9
Total:16

Atk:
Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25

Dmg
Roll(1d8)+1:
8,+1
Total:9


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 16, 2015)

Round 1

The giant of a man swings his even larger sword, the blade hitting the floor next to the demonic frog.  The beast lurches forward to bite Desch, chomping down on the giant's arm.  (Desch -9)  While the slimy foe was distracted, Jace takes advantage of the situation, slamming his shield into the side of the frog.  Leaping to his feet from hearing the commotion in the other room, another man awakens.
Ip hides well, as the frog is distracted by the close ranged combatants, he loads his crossbow without trouble. FFS on the other hand is unable to sneak without the frog noticing, but is able to fire her longbow without problem, the frog screams as the arrow punctures it's flesh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2015)

Ip'garugnik considers the situation a moment.  The giant frog doesn't look like it would be a terribly good boss, it looks like the sort of boss that might eat him even if he served well.  But at the same time it looks pretty dangerous, it might kill the big ones and then come for him.

Probably better to just watch.  Yes, that would be the safe answer.  Watch and see who wins, maybe the frog creature will get full and take a nap after it eats the others.  Then he could sneak away.

Away.  Wait.  There was chanting before, maybe more creatures, could be dangerous.  Might need other snacks for them to serve as distractions.  Best stay on their good side.

Ip'garugnik snipes from his hiding spot, firing at the frog from his cover.

Attack:
1d20+6
11+6 = 17

Damage:
1d6+0
5+0 = 5

Stealth (Snipe):  (Ip'garugnik takes only -10 to snipe, included below)
1d20+5
11+5 = 16


----------



## Vergil (Oct 17, 2015)

The dark haired woman looks coldly at the frog, realizing that she is a state of vulnerability having been noticed. She sacrifices her increased power and retreats, before spending a moment to *study *the target.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 17, 2015)

Desch doesn't back down from the challenge even as his arm is chomped down on hard, grunting through the pain and keeping his wits about him. He squares up for another hit, but again seems to have trouble focusing, after which point he begins to back up and get some ground between himself and the beast to better assess. (Standard to hit, Move Action to back off.)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2015)

> *Jace Jabberjon*
> _Human Shield Champion Brawler_
> *HP* 21 / 21 *Speed* 30 ft *Init* 4
> *AC* 18 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 4 *Will* 1
> ...



Jace uses his Martial Flexibility to take *Power Attack.* He power attacks the creature with his shield, using it as a two-handed weapon. 

*Attack*
Roll(1d20)+5:
16,+5
Total:21

*Damage*
Roll(1d6)+10:
4,+10
Total:14


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 19, 2015)

The giant swings again towards the frog, but the ache from the bite throws him off, skimming the slime on the beast's hide before escaping to assess.  The frog leaps forward to attack the shield brawler, but the brawler took him off guard, swiftly beheading the abyssal creature, spraying blood on the shield and the man holding it.

The man from the other room darts in to heal Desch(+8 hp), “Damn you got that thing good!  All before I could help, what a disappointment.” He says to Jace.

Ip doesn't need to fire a shot, allowing him to keep his bolts nice and safe.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2015)

The woman with the oddly male voice looks at the frog and pokes it.

"It...had a long tongue." she says expressionlessly. She walks over to Ip.

"Do you know my purpose?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 19, 2015)

Ip'garugnik pokes out from his hiding spot carefully observing the environment, was the chanting still going on outside?  He looks carefully at the big one talking to him, not as large as the others, and seems somewhat softer.  Still babbling about something though.  He tries again in heavily accented common, "accidental bludgeon pulse daddy?"

He turns and examines the frog's remains again from afar, hissing at it and unwilling to approach even now.  "Evil thing, bad omen.  Why bring me here?"  He poses the question to no one in particular in draconic.  He clutches his crossbow cautiously eyes darting around apparently attempting to judge if running for it might not be the better option.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2015)

Desch grunts quietly as the magics work to reknit his body into place before he looks to the healer and nods. "Th-thank...y-ou," he forces out with slow words, as if wrapping his mind around their meaning himself, and then looking about the place in silence still slightly on guard as he fanned his blade out in front of himself with a warding stance. He puts himself in front of the man who'd just healed him, naturally falling into the role of protecting him from further incursions...not that his murky eyes seemed like they could see much.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 20, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ip'garugnik pokes out from his hiding spot carefully observing the environment, was the chanting still going on outside?  He looks carefully at the big one talking to him, not as large as the others, and seems somewhat softer.  Still babbling about something though.  He tries again in heavily accented common, "accidental bludgeon pulse daddy?"
> 
> He turns and examines the frog's remains again from afar, hissing at it and unwilling to approach even now.  "Evil thing, bad omen.  Why bring me here?"  He poses the question to no one in particular in draconic.  He clutches his crossbow cautiously eyes darting around apparently attempting to judge if running for it might not be the better option.



As if understanding something, the girl nods and says

"Affirmative."

"What caused this creature to suddenly appear? Some people can summon such creatures using magic. Currently I do not have the ability to check such things."

She turns to the healer 

"Why did you help him just now? You will demand compensation for your treatment, correct?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 21, 2015)

The healer nods at Desch, "Don't mention it.  It's a question we all have to be asking, little one." He looks at Ip, turning to give a charming smile towards the woman, "No, the first one's free, cause they always come back for more." 

A young elven girl comes forward, roughly the size of Ip, "I don't know where they came from.  A hole just opened in the middle of the room, and a lot of monsters came out of it." She shyly looks at the group, obviously preferring Desch and Jace, whether by instinct or knowledge.  "I'm not 'posed to tell anyone but fluffy said there's a scary cave not far away.  Lotsa walking skeletons and stuff.  You look big and strong.  Maybe you can look in there and see?  He saw em take some carts in there too with stuff like gold and swords." She says, holding a stuffed bear to her chest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 21, 2015)

Ip'garugnik looks around skittishly at the gathering numbers.  He seems somewhat curious about the young elf, as if seeing a child for the first time and not quite sure what to make of it.  He's silent for a moment before again speaking in a cautious draconic, "more creatures come?  No seem safe here, we run?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?Damn you got that thing good!  All before I could help, what a disappointment.? He says to Jace.



"Oh, well, thanks, I guess. I've had...good teachers," Jace says, rubbing the back of his neck. 

He does his best to fade into the background while the others speak amongst themselves until the elven girl appears. 

"If...if there are really, uh, really monsters near here, we should probably check it out, right? Because, if we don't, somebody could, get hurt."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 21, 2015)

Desch scratches his head, looking to the little girl for a moment, slinging his huge sword back over his back and quirking his lips. "...mother," he says with some inkling of...was it conviction? Nodding, looking around the room. He raises a fist solemnly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 26, 2015)

The man looks at the kobold, "No, the big ones will keep us safe."

The child looks up at the group of unlikely allies, her eyes sparkling, "you mean it!?  We'll thank you an awful lot.  We don't have guards and stuff, just...um...Fluffy says to 'follow the signs and the bones." she scuttles away towards the exit.

When the party exits the building, they see the various animals they had before the black out.  Afraid, but otherwise unharmed.  The child is running down the dirt road back to her home, people are evacuating the inn, and they also notice a road that has a heavily boarded gate, reading, 'Abandoned Mines: Keep out'.  All round a very average village.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 29, 2015)

Ip'garugnik becomes noticeably more excited at the sight of his animals and quickly darts over to them to ensure everything is secure and as it should be.  Once satisfied he ties the reins of the mule to the pony and climbs the latter.  Once mounted he casts a curious eye to the others apparently waiting to see what they will do.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh, well, thanks, I guess. I've had...good teachers," Jace says, rubbing the back of his neck.
> 
> He does his best to fade into the background while the others speak amongst themselves until the elven girl appears.
> 
> "If...if there are really, uh, really monsters near here, we should probably check it out, right? Because, if we don't, somebody could, get hurt."






Captain Obvious said:


> The man looks at the kobold, "No, the big ones will keep us safe."
> 
> The child looks up at the group of unlikely allies, her eyes sparkling, "you mean it!?  We'll thank you an awful lot.  We don't have guards and stuff, just...um...Fluffy says to 'follow the signs and the bones." she scuttles away towards the exit.
> 
> When the party exits the building, they see the various animals they had before the black out.  Afraid, but otherwise unharmed.  The child is running down the dirt road back to her home, people are evacuating the inn, and they also notice a road that has a heavily boarded gate, reading, 'Abandoned Mines: Keep out'.  All round a very average village.



"What concern is it if others get hurt? I see no reason to put our lives in danger." she replies to the eagerness to go into danger, "The sign very clearly says to 'Keep out'. Adhering to a warning would be wise.

She watches curiously as the ones with animals run to them and start petting them.

"I do not understand what you are doing? What does rubbing animals in this manner achieve?" She thinks for a moment. "Do you plan on relieving your sexual urges with these creatures?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 4, 2015)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ip'garugnik becomes noticeably more excited at the sight of his animals and quickly darts over to them to ensure everything is secure and as it should be.  Once satisfied he ties the reins of the mule to the pony and climbs the latter.  Once mounted he casts a curious eye to the others apparently waiting to see what they will do.





Vergil said:


> "What concern is it if others get hurt? I see no reason to put our lives in danger." she replies to the eagerness to go into danger, "The sign very clearly says to 'Keep out'. Adhering to a warning would be wise.
> 
> She watches curiously as the ones with animals run to them and start petting them.
> 
> "I do not understand what you are doing? What does rubbing animals in this manner achieve?" She thinks for a moment. "Do you plan on relieving your sexual urges with these creatures?"



The white haired man follows suit and pets the duo of wolfhounds pulling his chariot as well as the falcon sitting proudly on the edge.  "We should go, they need to be safe.  No, they are companions, fa-..." An explosion from the inn breaks the sentence, the front door smashing into the woman that he was talking to, flattening her roughly, showing mechanical innards slowly clicking until they stop.  A rip as if a large claw cut through the very existence itself appears, dropping a man onto said door and corpse.



Ace lets off a long, exasperated sigh, "Well, that was unexpected." He taps his cheek, "Well, if we're going to the mines, we might as well know eachother's names.  Maybe not the time ripper's though, he's just..." he shakes his head. "My name is Ace, this is Mercer, Burk, and Artemus."  he points at each animal in turn.

((Absolutely bizarre entrance for a bizarre character.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 4, 2015)

Desch looks over at Ace, and then towards the sign; his expression hints at an inability to read. "...De-sch," he forces out slowly to Ace, and looks to the others. Again. "Desch!"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 4, 2015)

"Have no fear my fellow companions, for now Dangil the Hero of the Ages has arrived!"

"I know not what is happening here but I smell adventure, and where there is adventures, Dangil will be there!"

"Onwards companions! Into adventure!" Dangil booms and Enters the mine


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 4, 2015)

Ip'garugnik looks at the newfound arrival and the corpse of the old, apparently artificial person.  He seems a touch confused and maybe a bit curious but he doesn't say anything.

Watching the others introduce themselves he nods eagerly seeming to understand.  He points to himself and pronounces in heavily accented common "Stupid Lizard."  He then points to his pony, "Great Stallion" and donkey "Clydesdale" naming them in turn nodding happily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2015)

Seemingly giving in to his curiosity Ip'garugnik climbs down from his pony and goes to investigate the fallen woman(?).  He'll gather any of her equipment that is in salvageable condition along with any of the mechanical parts that look to be of use or value.


*Spoiler*: _dicespam_ 



Perception:
1d20+6
7+6 = 13

Appraise:
1d20+10
19+10 = 29

Knowledge: Engineering
1d20+9
18+9 = 27

Craft: Mechanics
1d20+9
8+9 = 17

((Use whatever you want or applies))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 11, 2015)

EvilMoogle said:


> Seemingly giving in to his curiosity Ip'garugnik climbs down from his pony and goes to investigate the fallen woman(?).  He'll gather any of her equipment that is in salvageable condition along with any of the mechanical parts that look to be of use or value.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _dicespam_
> ...


Ip scavenges through, finding most things unharmed.  Along with basic objects for inventions, he finds these.

((Lucky bastard.  ))

*Spoiler*: __ 




Flawed Power Core
backpack, chalk (10), a flint and steel, thieves' tools, torches (10), trail rations (5 days), a grappling hook, an iron pot, a mess kit, soap.
Leather Armor (10gp)
Longbow (75gp) 
Quiver (2)
Incendiary Arrows (20)  (10gp)
Common arrows (20) 1gp
Smoke arrows (3) 30gp
Thistle arrows 5 5gp
Hunga munga (5) 20gp
99gp






Vergil said:


> "Have no fear my fellow companions, for now Dangil the Hero of the Ages has arrived!"
> 
> "I know not what is happening here but I smell adventure, and where there is adventures, Dangil will be there!"
> 
> "Onwards companions! Into adventure!" Dangil booms and Enters the mine



Dangil runs into a broken down mine, shambling skeletons falling apart as he runs blindly through.  screeching of rats as his feet crush them.  he is left senseless as he ends up in a dark room with quiet dripping noises.  Anyone following with torches or darkvision, see it splits into three shafts.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 12, 2015)

Ip'garugnik carefully packs away his new treasures before following the others.  He'll work on altering the arrows in the evenings if the situation permits but for now keeping up with the big ones is more important.

((Ip 'garugnik does have Darkvision))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2015)

"Ha! I can't see anything!"

Dangil has the wherewithal to take out a torch and light it, but he waits for his team mates but essentially ruins any possibility of a surprise attack with...

"CHUMS! LET'S VENTURE FORTH INTO ADVENTURE! Oh I killed some rats. RATS are no challenge to Dangil's feet!"

He looks around.

Perception
Roll(1d20)+4:
5,+4
Total:9


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2015)

Ip'garugnik scowls slightly at the new big one's boisterousness noise but says nothing.  He examines the area carefully though, are there any signs as to what goes where or any difference between them?

Perception:
1d20+6
5+6 = 11


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 12, 2015)

To the left the path is moist and smells gently like sulfur, the center has a sound reminiscent of horse hooves, the stone is dry, and the right side has a slight heat to it, dry and cracked.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious said:


> To the left the path is moist and smells gently like sulfur, the center has a sound reminiscent of horse hooves, the stone is dry, and the right side has a slight heat to it, dry and cracked.



Ip'garugnik consideres the three paths a moment before pointing to the right and pronouncing in enthusiastic common, "octopus!"  Apparently indicating his preference.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2015)

"Octopus...very well stupid lizard,  lead us to the octopus of glory!" He too goes down the right, ensuring he is first.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 16, 2015)

The group follows the loud, exuberant man down the dry path.  Ace stays at the back with his falcon, the dogs walking behind him, watching their backs.

The warmth of the area becoming more intense the further in they get.  It takes a rounded turn, opening to a large cavern.  By this point it can only be likened to an underground desert, a dusting of sand over pebbles on the stone surface.  Across from the entrance, there is an arch with a stone covering, the covering has writing of ancient languages on it. Anyone with Aklo recognizes it as an ancient dialect of the language.

_Thee who enters never returns lest they defeat the being within.
Thy forefathers have failed.
Catacomb beast of many faces mark the end of life itself.
Those who fall become but soldiers.
Speak the following words to enter.
'Darach, na vech tifericniss'
Only those worthy of speaking our tongue can defeat the beast._​


----------

